# Phoned, complained, got 2 free boxes of cereal.



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I phoned, complained, and got 2 free boxes of cereal. I found mold on one of my cheerios this morning. Yay for me. :hide


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Way to go! Mold on cheerios? Gross!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Ohh Yeah! :banana


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Complaining about things is cool. So far this year I've eaten two free pizzas, got free cinema tickets and had a free McDonald's, even if my complaints were, well, _minor_ exaggerations.

It's a nice feeling when they apologise and give you free stuff.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Noca said:


> I phoned, complained, and got 2 free boxes of cereal. I found mold on one of my cheerios this morning. Yay for me. :hide


Cool, cool... but the question we're all asking ourselves is: did you eat the moldy Cheerios? :twisted


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I phoned, complained, and got 2 free boxes of cereal. I found mold on one of my cheerios this morning. Yay for me. :hide
> ...


Nope, they and the whole box went in the trash.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I read that earlier today and wanted to respond sooooo bad. I was like "Yes!" :banana
:boogie :boogie :boogie

And you eat a good cereal, too!
You can't sink the unsinkable taste of Cheerios!
(....okay so it was their slogan back in the '80s :stu)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I read that earlier today and wanted to respond sooooo bad. I was like "Yes!" :banana
> :boogie :boogie :boogie
> 
> And you eat a good cereal, too!
> ...


I was raised on Cheerios and I love them to death. But I'm poor now, so I have to buy the cheap knock-off versions that come in bags and taste just slightly off. It's very depressing.

And I'm just old enough to remember that slogan.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was never allowed to have Honey Nut for some reason. I ended up liking the regular one better. It didn't upset my stomach the way shredded wheat did (and I liked that, too!)

:lol Back on topic - if you stand up for yourself, and be polite, you can be heard!


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Mold in Cheerios? Ewww. But I'm still gonna eat Cheerios though cuz that and Corn Flakes are my fav, heh. 

Good job making your voice heard!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I'm surprised by how easy it is to get that kind of response from those companies. My mom once called and complained about a fast food order and they offered her a full refund, and they didn't have any way to check it.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

i really need to complain. i bought 3 boxes of chocolate & peanut butter ice cream (it was on sale and it's my favorite), but after 'inspection' only one of them had peanut butter in it, the rest are plain chocolate. i even have the receipt too...


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Argo said:


> I'm surprised by how easy it is to get that kind of response from those companies. My mom once called and complained about a fast food order and they offered her a full refund, and they didn't have any way to check it.


That's cuz it cost them more by challenging your claim. Giving customers freebies is an effective way for them to save money and at the same time retain a loyal customer.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Argo said:


> I'm surprised by how easy it is to get that kind of response from those companies. My mom once called and complained about a fast food order and they offered her a full refund, and they didn't have any way to check it.


Well, I always figured it's part of that whole "the customer is always right" thing. I guess they figure it would make their company look unfriendly and cheap if they actually bothered to investigate into the validity of someone's complaint about a three- or four-dollar purchase. It's much better for their word-of-mouth reputation if they just give their customers the benefit of the doubt and deal with complaints promptly and generously.


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

haha i did that not too long ago for some other food product and i got a bunch of coupons for some of their stuff for free. 

Good job!


----------

